# AFI Ultrasounds



## jtrconstruction@hot (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi - I work with an OB/GYN practice and we routinely do u/s checking for growth and AFI - what is the proper ICD9 code to be using for this - the patients are not diag with Oligohydramnios or Polyhydramnios. Please advise-Thanks Julia


----------



## preserene (Jun 14, 2011)

How many weeks of pregnancy. Is it postdated/post maturity/overdue/ 38weeks more.
Can you post the documented diagnosis or the other clinical finding in this time of pregnancy. Was there PROM. Kindly post any diagnosis documented  sothat we can get at the icd code.


----------



## jtrconstruction@hot (Jun 15, 2011)

Just done as a normal U/S with growth and fluid check


----------



## preserene (Jun 16, 2011)

How many weeks of pregnancy? Ok normal u/s . Was it a routine U/S you mean?  but what was the clinical presentation, diagnosis or patient has any medical diseases. there should be a reason looking for AFI . It is a measurement of amniotic fuild volume  and arrive at an Index to know whether the pregnancy could be 'let go' further or it should go for induction so that the fetus is not compromised in uetero


----------



## bigredcag (Jul 7, 2011)

CPT 76815 
if there is nothing wrong and it is just checking the AFI then you should only use V22.1 or 
V22.0 or any other condition the patient may have. The V22.x may not be payable by most insurance sinc there is no reason/complication to do the u/s. 
hope this helps


----------

